# Our thoughts and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am going to post some innfo on our thoughts and how they effect IBS. It is going to take me a bit to put it all together just so everyone knows.First off though its important to know that the body runs on electricity.Thoughts are actually chemical electrical signals. Thoughts use neurotransmitters such as serotonin which is implicated in IBS among many other things.These chemcial electrical signals of thoughts can have profound influences both negatively and positively on your IBS.There is a direct connection from your brain to your gut to the brain.I will post more here on all this as I put it all together.We were talking about all this in the last chat. One thing I mentioned there is how long does it take for a person to go from positive thoughts to negative thoughts and why? Something to think about.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,This is a rather fascinating topic to me. There was only one time that my IBS went into remission & that was when I realized that a particular type of thought was causing problems, & I was able to eliminate those thoughts for about a month. Regrettably, that particular type of thinking came back when life circumstances changed & so did the IBS.One thing that I noticed was that I could have such a thought & it could result in gut spasms perhaps 4 hours later. During the remission period (when for some reason I had unususal control over my thinking) I could eat/drink anything without a problem.A question that I've had ever since then is "how do we control our thoughts"? Because we can only think one thought at any particular moment, we can go off on quite a string of incorrect thinking without thinking to stop it, because we're too busy thinking the incorrect thoughts.I'll be looking forward to your info.LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LTL, glad you find it interesting, I am posting this as I think and work on it, so it may not always be in order of anything.One quick answer in part to controling them however is focus or distraction, but I will come back to that later.I will also post some related info and how it applies to IBS, in between.There is a very lot to this and it will be very hard for me to cover all aspects of it, but will try to shoot for some important ones. Plus I am not an expert on all this for sure.Thoughts come from the physical body and they have a big impact on the physcial body. Your senses can and are also invovled. hearing smelling, ect.. Anxiety is like constant background "static" noise with lots of thoughts, most of the time not even connected, racing through the mind. One thing here is if your really focused on something you can eliminate the background racing. This is of course not eaasy and we have to learn these things. As Mike says in the tapes we have to learn to crawl before we walk. Same thing really.This is also something to this."As John Kenneth Galbraith pointed out, "Faced with the choice between changing one's mind andproving there is no need to do so, almost everyone gets busy on the proof." We view change as negative for the most part, but change is actually essential and just happens. i think what we learn from change is very important.I am straying here some I know. LOL More focus. LOLI be back to this.







One first step is to observe your thoughts step back from your self and listen to your thinking if that makes some sense.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, you might want to take a look at Beck and Burns _Feeling Good_ it's pretty undersatndable and has a good perspective on these issues which have been subject of a lot of controversy and research for at least the last 20 or 30 years. the book itself should be available in most libraries and bookstores and Burns had a website last time I checked.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Will try to check that out Tom. ThanksAnother art of this is there are three realitys or I will say levels of perception I guess you could call it.The world and how we see and view it, the community at the local level and how we see and view it and the personal level that is directly around us like our friends and loved ones.Its good to know at what level something is effecting us.This is a part of this.The Neurobiology of Stress and Emotions By: Emeran A. Mayer, M.D., UCLA Mind Body Collaborative Research Center, UCLA School of Medicine, California http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/stress.html Here is some more on this, but I will still try to break it down some more in stages."Serotonin is a neurotransmitter in our brain. We are biological creatures and made up of muscle and bone, arteries and nerves. The nervous  system constantly sends signals to all parts of our body via neurotransmitters such as serotonin. Our physical sensations, behaviors, thoughts, and feelings arise from our biological make-up, contributed to us by genes from our parents, as well as our biological and personal experiences. We all have characteristic reactions both physically and emotionally that happen all day to us, over and over, that shape our life. These reactions may be physical, such as sweating, racing heart, or neck pain. It may be abdominal cramps or tension headaches. When nervous system tension increases, the body part that is most susceptible will tend to be automatically triggered. Their actions may also be emotional, such as anxiety, anger or depression. The reactions also include automatic thoughts such as self-recriminations (I'm such an idiot; she's so stupid), or behaviors such as reaching for a beer or cigarette. These automatic reactions happen so regularly we often don't notice how Pavlovian or knee-jerk they are. In some ways our emotional reactions and physical processes are fixed. That is, our body is the way our body is. We will all have physical reactions from time to time - no one promised us a perfect looking body that functions without a glitch. Misalignment and lack of synergy among the various tubes, threads and organs of the body is inevitable. Yet, what is clear is that stress can make any of these symptoms more intense or frequent, and even cause new-symptoms to develop. If we are not aware of our own unique automatic pattern of thoughts, feelings and physical sensations that are occurring dozens of times a day, we feel victimized by them instead of allowing these reactions to be SIGNALS of stress to us. Once we are aware of stress setting off these reactions, then we can use skills to alter them. Meditation is a tool to settle ourselves down when these alarms go off. Using the other skills in FUNCTION, we can begin to both realize in advance what stresses us so we can avoid the situation, or take more effective action to navigate through any difficult situation. The goal is not to avoid emotions, because it is normal to feel depressed when something depressing happens. A lot of our suffering, however, is from what we do to ourselves. There are two kinds of suffering, legitimate and illegitimate suffering. LEGITIMATE SUFFERING is that which comes about through the normal course of affairs, beyond our control -- someone close dies, you get sick, there is an economic recession, tornadoes. ILLEGITIMATE SUFFERING is vastly more common and consists of mistakes we do to ourselves that cause us distress. We then become alarmed with our automatic reactions, and all hell breaks loose. Examples include alcohol and drug usage, poor diet, lack of exercise, or taking out our troubles on others. This type of suffering we have a great deal of control over. So what do you do about it? As you go through your day, begin to follow your automatic reactions and record them. Include the automatic physical sensations, emotions and thoughts. If you do this for a few days, you will begin to put together your automatic style of reacting. By understanding this style, you will no longer be a prisoner of it, because although itï¿½s automatic,  it is not inevitable. It is an alarm or signal, and the skills taught can help you soften your reactions and build new paths to more effective ones."This was written for us for another website. By a local psychologist.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I also want to post this, I have no idea about the actual accuracy or anything about this site. But the article is pretty good and the info on food and moods needs to be a part of all this, the fuel. http://www.maxsportsmag.com/fatloss/issue27/27fl1.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

_OR_,If ya can't figure all that out; When in doubt.... Laugh.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laughing your stress away. http://www.marianhospital.org/news.laughing.htm "During the past 30 or 40 years, medical researchers have actually studied the serious side of a good laugh. Noted author Norman Cousins questioned that if negative emotions produce negative chemical changes in the body then would positive emotions produce positive chemical changes. He described in his book, Anatomy of an Illness, an almost anesthetic effect of ten minutes of good belly laughing provided several hours of pain-free sleep. Since Cousinsï¿½ initial consideration of laughter as serious medicine, many researchers have studied the physical and emotional effects of laughter in life. "


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Eric, great idea. I enjoyed it in chat the other evening. Got my brain thinking again. I went back to my notes on CBT for review. Going positive all the way.Jayann


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great Jayann, I know you have benefited from CBT and understand a lot about what I am going over here. Important stuff.More info. http://www.drkoop.com/news/stories/2001/ja.../29_stress.html http://science-education.nih.gov/nihHTML/o...al/biomed1.html I will post more of course.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, is there anything on the stress of having IBS?I think one of the big pronlems I have is that I can't recognize when I'm under stress and this could well be a common problem from what I've seen on the bb. Maybe IBS includes not being able to identify stress? Just thinking out loud.tom


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Eric, thanks,This is a topic that has worsened my IBS for many years.Apart from the usual problem of worrying whether I am going to reach my destination without an accident, my main problem is with travelling in the car.If I get stuck in heavy taffic, or the lights take 3 minutes to change, I feel like jumping out of car and running down the road screaming.The panic / anxiety attacks get very bad in these situations, which is why I only go for local jobs - and I know that I am missing out on some very good jobs because of this.Over the years I have tried brain doctors and tranquilizers, but to no avail.








Anyone any ideas on how to occupy my mind when I am stuck in these situations?I would be eternally grateful if you could - and would even marry you as a big thankyou! - even if it meant becoming a bigamist or having to change sex.







ANYONE OUT THERE WITH ANY IDEAS?----------------------------------------------My warmest regards to you all, may you find peace soon.----------------------------------------------I would certainly like too!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Dave,firstly I am married so that's out, but next time down your way we can have a pint







when in those circumstances that cause you anxiety / panic, remember these things:1







YOu have learned to create these feelings.2







They are transient3







You can learn to do something else.So for 1







While not purposely, you have learend to do these emotions, you were not born stressed or anxious, you have learned. So to address th etraffic light iss for example.Use the Red to put your anxiety on stop. Use the amber to get ready to feeling even better, and Green to go with positive thoughts once again.2







All thoughts are passing through. An emotion cannont be maintained unless constantly stimulated, so change your thoughts. Remember that each moment is an end and a new begining, each moment is a new one, you choose whether you are going to carry the old thoughts into the new moment.We can't for example mantain anger, it is draining so we change it to frustration or weepiness for example, and then annoyance or whatever.3







Learn to do something different. The traffic light above will do soemthing different. Use the colours to change your mood. When you get anxious for example being in a traffic jam, think about the stupid sketch of John Cleese beating his car with a branch... you get the idea.See you for my pint soon







Best RegardsMike


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Dave and Mike, This is probably an intrusive question but one I'm interested in. Some people change their thinking if a therapist tells them to and somechange it on their own and, of course, some never change it. So my question for you, Dave, is did Mike's suggestions help?tom


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I have had Panic Disorder and IBS for years, so this is very interesting to me because I had to change my negative thinking into positives. This is what I did. I had to make a list of positive thoughts and read them many times a day, especially when i was in one of those situations where I would usually have an attack of anxiety.I took my fears and turned them into good things.It was VERY HARD TO DO. You just have to stick with it at all times.OK here are some examples of this:When Im alone Im OKIt's negative thoughts not realityIt's no big dealIt's anxiety it will go awayand on and on....after reading my list over and over, it was ingrained into my head. then i didnt have to read it I said it to my self, still many times a dayafter you do this you will start to believe these things and you dont even really have to say it to yourself,every once in a while I have to reintroduce myself to positive thinking I kinda become out of the habit. Im going through this right now.It's a life long process, but iTS VERY WORTH IT>


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike' work and suggestions sure have helped me (actually an understatement) Tom and I also use/have my own style as well.







Also Tom not all stress in IBS seems to be concious. I actually haven't gotten to the strress and IBS part yet. LOL I am still on the thoughts and signals part.Dave will help you out, and Mike has already given you something good to practice with.Allinknots, I am glad you have found help with all this.







Here is something good that may help."Dr. Leahy and the AICT staff have developed a series of questions that may be used in session or as homework to examine, challenge, and restructure negative automatic thoughts and beliefs related to excessive worry: Specifically, what are you predicting will happen? How likely (0-100%) is it that this will actually happen? What is the worst outcome, the most likely outcome, and the best outcome? What is the evidence (for and against) your worry that something really bad is going to happen? Are you using your emotions (your anxiety) to guide you? Are you saying to yourself, "I feel anxious, so something really bad is going to happen?" How many times in the past have you been wrong about your worries? What are the costs and benefits to you of worrying? If you believe that worrying prepares you for the worst, in what way does your anxiety prepare you? How does it debilitate you? Are you able to give up any control in order to be worried less? Is there any way that worrying really gives you any control or do you feel more out of control because you are worrying so much? What resources do you have to handle the kinds of problems that you are worrying about? Do you usually underestimate your ability to solve problems? Consider the thing you are worried about. How do you think you will feel about this two days, two weeks, two months, and two years  from now? These questions may be used selectively, or collectively as a framework for an extended exercise (in office or as homework) that addresses many aspects of worrying. - Elizabeth Winkelman, Ph.D. " http://www.cognitivetherapynyc.com/newslet...f.winter99.html


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Well, right now Im having to start over because I wasnt taking care of myself and Im starting to have panic attacks again, the difference now is I know what I need to do! the thing is doing it.Exercise is also one of those things I need to do.The Dr. told me it was very important for me to exercise at least 30 min a day. Because It would raise my seitonin levels. I just got through with exercising today, I feel proud. Now Ive got to start on my list and do that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Dear LTL.... regarding how we can control our thoughts....... sometimes it may be more productive to think about how we can keep some of the more negative ones at bay... and it can be helped by keeping busy at activities that we find interesting and/or fun. You know the old saying ... "An idle mind is the devil's workshop"... and it is painfully true. I am not a medical professional, but I work with medical professionals. I have also been in cognitive therapy for several years on and off.... after going through maybe 7 or 8 therapists or psychiatrists... I finally found one who has empowered me. I have a lot of experience with behavioral modification techniques such as biofeedback, behavior alteration and learning to just "let it go". Our minds are very powerful. And if it seems difficult to control your thoughts... then get sidetracked for a while. The next time those thoughts re-emerge... you may find they don't pack quite the same whallop as before. In the face of IBS, FMS, CFS, arthritis, clinical depression and generalized anxiety disorder.... I have learned to be successful in my work and in something new I took up a couple of years ago that I never ever thought I could ever do..... performing modern dance. So there is hope... and I truly hope this helps. Take care and best wishes, Evie


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave-G.... I have a suggestion for you while you are sitting at those forever stoplights. Try something called visualization. Begin by taking a slow, deep breath or two.... then envision yourself somewhere that you would like to be...a place where you feel relaxed.... and safe as well as happy. Take another breath... and when you feel its calming warmth traversing your body.... understand that you can have control over these negative thoughts that invade your brain. Ever try a "mood dot" ? When I first began cognitive therapy years ago, I wore one. Whever it turned a certain color... I knew I was nervous... and that was my cue to start being conscious of my breathing..... slowing it down... making it deeper. B R E A T H E..... and think about what that worst possible thing is that could happen. And even if it does happen.... tomorrow morning, the sun will still rise in the east and paint the sky with its warmest and most beautiful pink hues. Trust me.... it works. Hope this helps.Best wishes, Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

allinknot, excersise is very important in all this too. Right now I know i am not getting enough. LOLFood and excersise go a long way.







Okay, so our thoughts shape our health for sure both positively and negatively.Also good stress or excitement can also set your IBS off and that is something to know and remember.For most people though the anxiety and background noise is mainly the worrying.One other thing here also is pain in IBS is the brain not releasing chemicals it should be, endorphines for one for pain. Also pain is processed in the brain.It helps to understand here the properties of some of the important neurotransmitters and the role in digestion and our thoughts. But I have to find some good info for this.This is some basic on foods and a couple important neurotransmitters of a food site. Just FYI"The Effect of Food on Brain Chemicals Raised Serotonin levels in the brain produce body signals of calm, relaxation, fullness and perhaps sleepiness. When Serotonin is low, we feel nervous, irritable, stressed and often have an appetite for carbohydrates or, more specifically, starches and sugars. This desire can be satisfied by food such as crackers, frozen yogurt, chocolate, chips, popcorn, candy bars and rice cakes, to name a few of the more common options. Upon eating these foods, we usually experience a change in mood as a result of rising concentrations of Serotonin and become relaxed, calm and satisfied. High concentrations of endorphins in the brain produce a sense of euphoria, enhance pleasure, and suppress pain, both emotionally and physically. When endorphins are low, people feel anxious; they are also more aware of pain. They have an appetite for fat and fatty foods, such as french fries, cheese, creamy sauces, margarine, butter, fried chicken, potato chips, and chocolate, to name some of the most popular examples. Upon eating some fat, they will notice a change in mood and feel more pleasure. Exercise, by releasing fat from within the body, raises endorphins and causes the same mood changes. Hence, moderate exercise can be an effective tool for controlling an appetite for fat. Raised dopamine concentrations in the brain cause us to feel alert, focused and energetic. When our dopamine levels are low, we may feel foggy and will tend to have less ability to concentrate. Eating lean protein (lean roast beef or ham, turkey, grilled chicken, or fish) along with moderate amounts of carbohydrates and fats, raises dopamine concentrations most effectively. The result is increased alertness and concentration. Examples of meals that incorporate these elements are a lean roast beef or tuna sandwich with light mayonnaise or a grilled chicken salad with a small amount of salad dressing and croutons or crackers. One of many factors that constitute an ideal meal is that it contain protein, carbohydrate and fat, in proportions that will enable you to produce and maintain balance of brain chemicals. This, in turn, brings stability to moods and future food choices." http://www.namastecafe.com/edu/body_signal.htm#serotonin There is also this, I forgot if I posted it. http://www.nih.gov/news/NIH-Record/06_03_97/story04.htm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, the connection between food and serotonin and dieting is 30 or 40 years old and pretty well established but the one you make here is new and interesting. are these serotonin, etc., levels in the brain or the gut?tom


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Thakyou everyone for you replies. I do not know who to thank first, I am so overwhelmed by the response.







Unfortunately I have worked 12 hours today and cannot possibly read them. It is now 9:20pm UK time and I have not had my dinner yet! I have printed out all the replies and I should be able to digest them during my 4 day's off over Easter. Plus the other 50 E-Mails that have piled up from friends on the BB, my server space for E-Mails is now full and I have only 5 days to check them all out and get back to "Normal?"ANYONE with any more usefull info - please post it, It would be greatly appreciated.What can I say? except thanks again to you all for your help.




























My very best regards to you all.Dave-G.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, in the brain for the most part, but if you calm the brain you calm the central nervous systen and the enteric nervous system trys to follow suit with the CNS.So this calms the whole body down. However, eating for brain chemicals is not that well understood and there are some major complicating factors invovled.Dave, glad this has helped and we will be posting more soon. I know I have wondered on this thread, but will gwet back to the basic's shortly.Another thing to do in the car is distract your brain by playing games. Anyone as a kid play geogrophy or games with lincense plates, this can distract you and keep your thoughts focused on something. Especially if others are in the car with you. But that is one and I am going to get more into some details soon.Distraction can be really helpful in IBS.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, wondering is fine.since the CNS doesn't necessarily communicate well with the ENS, particularly in some types of IBS, people with IBS don't alwaysfunction 'normally' - this is why Mike's tapes might help more than the thousands of others out there?tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

Eric..... I could write a book on the effects that specific foods have on our brains.... mine in particular....







I often crave both salt & sugar simultaneously. After a bout with D, I crave Coca Cola and potato chips. A life without chocolate is a life without pleasure. And pizza...... WOO HOO.... YEE HAW....... Cheese is "feel good" food of the first class kind







I use foods to help me do what I need and want to do. There is a definite connection between gut and brain and brain and gut. You are more than correct about the lean animal protein being a concentration aid.... it mellows me out... helps me feel more calm. The only way I can ace a modern dance performance is to not eat hardly at all for 3 days prior... then on the day of the performance, I only eat small amounts of lean concentrated animal protein and chocolate chip cookies along with Coke. After the performance, I go out with everyone and eat salad, fruit, shrimp, potatoes.... etc.Oh yeah.... no one ever had to tell me that there was a connection between brain and gut. A few years ago, a dietitian tried to make me use Aspartame for a sweetener.... it like made me real sick and gave me horrible headaches...... I'll take sugar any day.Anytime anyone tells me what I should or shouldn't eat.... I know that they have no concept of what thereof they speak


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

An interesting note: some of us live with limbic systems that are programmed to always interpret incoming messages as negative. Tell me that one isn't a hard one habit to break !! It ain't easy ... but is certainly is possible. How do I know? I've done it..... several times over.I have generalized anxiety disorder, clinical depression, IBS, FMS, CFS, arthritis and unbelievable allergies. I was always shy, anxious, afraid of everything and everyone. A few years ago.... I did something I never thought I could do.... I took over training all of the new employees at our hospital on our health care computer system. It happened gradually... I assisted for a while... then about 3.5 years ago I took it over. Now it's old hat. Oh yeah... the knees knocked... the papers shook.... in the beginning...... but now I LOVE what I do... and not only that... I get FANTASTIC Q.A. from my students. They love me! I am patient with them, kind.... and I go out of my way to make them comfortable. I've learned to "put on a face"... and that's something more of us need to learn to do to get through some things in life.Then a couple of years ago, I did something else amazing... I joined a modern dance class. At first the thought of performing never occurred to me. Then my technique and performance instructors told me that I had a gift and that not everyone is born with this gift ... it isn't something you can acquire... and they asked me if I would be one of their performers. Well... I got through the knees knocking, the pain and fatigue of all the workouts.... and now I am one of their regular performers... even though I still have problems with anxiety, energy, fatigue, pain...... etc.What I am saying is that we can do anything that we set our minds to. There isn't anything we can't do if we really want it badly enough.I am living proof of that. I am far from perfect, but for the first time in my life, I am proud of myself and my accomplishments.... mostly because I know they came more difficult to me... I had to try that much harder than someone "normal"..... and I will never give up.So when you think you can't do something... or your knees are knocking.... or your voice is faltering... and the brain fog is setting in... take a deep breath...and say to yourself.... "I am good... and I can do this."You will be amazed at what happens next.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting point about dancing. movement, running, dancing, etc., i tyhink increase serotonin levels and several years ago there was a lot of research that showed running was as effective for some types of depression as pills and therapy.I guess whatever moves you, moves you.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OK I DO laugh whenever I can. And I am trying to do more exercise and get better sleep and eat well. But I am having "Legitimate Suffering" (sounds funny, but true. LOL I am legitimately going "nuts" LOL). Is there anything else I can do to help myself weather this storm???I find value in distraction, like LOTSSA value. Like I feel a bit guilty about it, like.... lol perhaps I'm doing a little avoidance here. But perhaps it is OK to keep busy and distract my thoughts as much as is possible? I realize, all jokes in chat aside, that 24 hours is enough for 1 day. But I am "running" thru that 24 hours and I'm assuming that much running is gonna take a toll here eventually. I'm having trouble finding a good pace. I literally can't run always. I get tired. It is almost like I don't want to give myself an opportunity to think about this legitimate suffering issue. I deal with whatever the day brings, but that is it. I don't spend a whole lotta time looking at tomorrow, other than actual plans or scheduling. I just can't and don't wanna "go there". I think that will get me into trouble. So I'm wearing myself out distracting myself. LOL Does this make any sense whatsoever?????







lolIs this kind of wearing myself out allowed???







Legal????







Ultimately, bottom line... healthy????







If not, I'm WIDE open for suggestions. Thanks so much in advance.







BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm in the same boz, BQ. Don't know if that helps? The only thing that helps at the moment is the thought that I get to take my granddaughter to an Easter Egg hunt tomorrow.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, It does help.







Hey, enjoy that hunt with your wee one.







BQ


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Tom,In anwser to you question, yes I have tried erics suggestions.Now, when I get to a red trafic light, I do my deep breathing excerises and pretend that I am lying on my favourite see-side beach in the sun.Although I am still conscious that I am stressed, It delays the negative thoughts long enough before the lights turn to "Green" - Yesterday I nearly missed thhe green light, I was enjoying myself so much!Thanks.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

great, David, sounds like you're starting to get a handle on the problem.tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

There was one concept in this thread that I still wanted to comment on.... that is the one about how quickly our feelings can change and why does that happen?Not sure there is a cut and dried answer to this, but my experiences lead me to believe that how we breathe has a bearing on our thoughts. Shallow, rapid breathing causes CO2 build-up in the bloodstream which is a known cause of anxiety (a blood gas test could verify that). Also... I think that when our G.I. tracts are "upset"... it affects our mood and consequently our thoughts.When I have a major case of gas....(which is at least once every day).... I am easily irritated, short-tempered and sometimes almost nasty.... I guess it must be the extreme physical discomfort?Then sometimes all it takes is one positive thought.... or one resolve to do my best at something......... and my whole demeanor can change in the blink of an eye.Let us not ever discount the benefits of exercise either.... even mild exercise can be beneficial in lifting moods.Personally..... I've been diagnosed with a little known "ailment" called Borderline Personality Disorder. It isn't as terrible as it sounds either.... although there are some with this disorder who can become totally unmanageable.... as is the case with most any disorder. What it means is that I have both a genetic predisposition AND a behavioral modification that I learned from my mother.... which is.... in order to prevent myself from being hurt.... I change my mood, my disposition, my thoughts, my demeanor, my behavior, my actions.... my personalty literally alters itself until the hurtful situation abates. So....it isn't anything out of the ordinary for my thoughts and emotions to change with the bat of an eyelash. I believe this is both a very interesting and controversial topic.... and would really like to read more posts on it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to hear David the more you do this the easier it gets but it can take some time and practice.Art spirit, have you ever read this. http://www.ahealthyme.com/article/primer/101186767 Another way to deal with this is through distraction techniques. They are very benefical in IBS.Excersise is also big. It helps in all sorts of ways, however it may differ in each IBS person.Anything that releases endorphines is good since the brain in IBS seems to be malfunctioning in that regard.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to add a couple thinngs to this thread."The longer I live the more I realize the impact of attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, than education, than money, than circumstances, than failures, than successes, than what other people think or  say or do. It is more important than appearance, giftedness, or skill. It will make or break a companyï¿½ a churchï¿½ a home. The remarkable thing is we have a choice everyday regarding the attitude we will embrace for that day. We cannot change our pastï¿½ we cannot change the fact that people will act in a certain way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing that we can do is to play on the one string we have and that is our attitudeï¿½ I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it. And so it is with youï¿½ we are in charge of our attitudes." Charles SwindollThis is on pain in IBS http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=027146


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump!







As this thread is chock full of good info for any of the newer folks who may have missed it.BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Yes, B.Q. this was IS a good thread. I may have posted as Artspirit back then, but it was still positive and sound advice.And while I think the world of Mike Mahoney and have great faith in the self-hypno..... for some of us, it isn't that we create all of the feelings.... and if we do... it's because our limbic systems are malfunctioning. Some of this is organic. I am a living example. However, the self-hypnotherapy is still VERY beneficial in conjunction with medication and Cognitive Behavioral Therapy.Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I agree Evie. Don't our thoughts generate organic responses all the time??? Yes, I think alot of this is/can be organic.







BQ


----------

